# WTS Carolina cast pro 8 to 12oz 1st gen



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Built by Ronnie Hogwood. 31.5" butt length, alconight kwag guides. $325 local sales within an hour drive of Hampton VA.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump $300


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll take it


----------

